# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام کنکور 99

## rozhano

سلام بچه ها
من روند ثبت نام کنکورم رو انجام دادم پشت کنکورم.
مرحله اخر که یه برگه میده برا چاپ تو قسمت سال اخذ دیپلم زده 13 
باید چیکارش کنم هرکارم میکنم ویرایش نمیشه لطفاا بگید اگه میدونید مرسی

----------


## Churchill

قسمت پرسش و پاسخ سازمان سنجش بپرس واضح و دقیق جوابتو میدن

----------


## fafa321

سال اخذ مدرک منم زده ۱۳ ویرایش هم نمیشه خطا میده،  بقیه هم بیینن واسه اونا سال اخذ مدرک رو چی زده؟

----------


## Zahra77

> سلام بچه ها
> من روند ثبت نام کنکورم رو انجام دادم پشت کنکورم.
> مرحله اخر که یه برگه میده برا چاپ تو قسمت سال اخذ دیپلم زده 13 
> باید چیکارش کنم هرکارم میکنم ویرایش نمیشه لطفاا بگید اگه میدونید مرسی


خب جلوش بنویس دیگه 
مثلا 1396! 
ببین تو دیپلمت زده چه سالی

----------


## Maja7080

> سال اخذ مدرک منم زده ۱۳ ویرایش هم نمیشه خطا میده،  بقیه هم بیینن واسه اونا سال اخذ مدرک رو چی زده؟


منم تازه دیدم واسه منم نوشته ۱۳

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryamjz


منم تازه دیدم واسه منم نوشته ۱۳







 نوشته اصلی توسط rozhano


سلام بچه ها
من روند ثبت نام کنکورم رو انجام دادم پشت کنکورم.
مرحله اخر که یه برگه میده برا چاپ تو قسمت سال اخذ دیپلم زده 13 
باید چیکارش کنم هرکارم میکنم ویرایش نمیشه لطفاا بگید اگه میدونید مرسی


بعد از وارد شدن به صفحه ثبت نام کنکور 99 سمت راست نوشته منو اصلی تو گزینه ها نوشته ویرایش اطلاعات وارد بشین وشماره پرونده وپیگیری رو وارد کنید وسال رو درست کنید 
نتونستی داخل صفحه اصلی سمت چپ نوشته سیستم پاسخگویی ارسال درخواست رو بزن وبعد ثبت نام سوالت رو بپرس*

----------


## FARZAD205

احتمالا خودتون اشتباه وارد کردید توی سال اخذ دیپلم دو عدد اخر سال مثلا 97 رو باید وارد کنید اگر 1397 بزنید فقط13 توش میره  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## 2013films

سلام خدمت اساتید

برای دوزادهمی ها که هنوز امتحان خرداد ندادن و معدل ندارن چی رو باید به عنوان معدل موقع ثبت نام بزنن

و همچنین سال اخذ دیپلم رو چند باید بزنن ، هنوز خرداد نشده که !!

با تشکر

----------

